# Kavi, Kala, and Coconut's babies!



## coconutheadfarm (Apr 28, 2010)

I've finally been able to upload pictures of the babies!  Kavi had triplets (again)- Velvet (the only girl), Satin, and Cotton. Kala also had triplets, who we named Morning, Noon (again, the only girl), and Night. Coconut's twins are named Hero (the boy) and Nutmeg (the girl). They're all so lively, and fortunately they seem to be becoming good friends. :clap:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

VERY cute  

:applaud: Congrats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwwwww  Congratulations!!! They all are adorable :hug:


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

Cute!!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

adorable...I think Night is the cutest one--I love that black on white coloring


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Just adorable! Congratulations and thanks for sharing!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwwwwwww they are tooooo cute! And wow look at all that color! You got a bit of everything! I love the names, and am so happy to hear they are all doing well!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Satin is my favorite! Love him!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

They look wonderful..so happy and healthy. Congrats~~!! thanks for sharing the pics...love 'em


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

Congrats on getting the pics and oh so cute names! I like little velvet ... sweet lookin girl! would be interesting to see what kinds of colored kids she throws next year.. hmmm if my dexy has a little black buck we might be able to find out... wink wink


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Sooooooooo Cute!! Congrats! :leap:


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Adorable. :stars:


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Adorable. 



We have Nubians and La Mancha but Ive always wanted a boer with a black head, I think thats a really pretty look. Night is really gorgeous!! Makes me wanna go buy a boer. LOL


----------

